
Crowdfunding and Lasers Make Possible the Worlds Thinnest Folding Knife - zootilitytools
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1185529597/wildcard
======
gus_massa
Just a warning: Reading the title, I thought it was a knife version of the
infamous laser razor, but this is completely different and unrelated.

